# Taurus 24/7 OSS



## Baldy

Has anybody got one of these yet? Guns & Ammo test on it says it's going to give everybody else a run for the money. It's a good looking pistol in the pictures. I was just wondering if anybody has shot it yet and what they thought about it. It comes in a 9mm,.40cal & .45ACP. Here's a link to it if it works.:watching: 
http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=504&category=Pistol

Best,Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## 9mmFan

I really would like to get my hands on one. Will have to look around to check on price next time I am window shopping.
I have the glock 34 long slide and would like to put another long slide one in the safe to go along with the other Taurus guns I have. (PT92,905,66)


----------



## DRAEGER

If you like the 24/7 line of pistols with the newer DA/SA trigger, you will like this one. Other then adding the Ambi-safety and decocker, match grade barrel and few other tweaks, it is still pretty much the same 24/7 we all love, only much better.

The tan frame is nice, but I am hoping to find it in Black to go along with my other 4" & 5" 24/7 in 45cal.


----------



## bigtarus44

Hey baldy I was just going to ask the same thing I was looking at them today man they really feel good in my hand I was looking at a nickle platted one today beautiful gun I'm really thinkin about getting it tomorrow but I think it was the p92 or p62 or somthing like that I'm just starting to get in to the auto's I was thinking on the line of a 9mm but I like the 45's to but just startin I thought I should get the 9 to get the hang of shootin a auto what do you think a 45 or 9mm for my first auto


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Baldy said:


> Has anybody got one of these yet? Guns & Ammo test on it says it's going to give everybody else a run for the money. It's a good looking pistol in the pictures. I was just wondering if anybody has shot it yet and what they thought about it. It comes in a 9mm,.40cal & .45ACP. Here's a link to it if it works.:watching:
> http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=504&category=Pistol
> 
> Best,Baldy.:smt1099


This will most likely be my next .45. I hope that it won't have some of the issues as some of the other Taurus's, it is really a good looking gun.


----------



## Baldy

bigtarus44 said:


> Hey baldy I was just going to ask the same thing I was looking at them today man they really feel good in my hand I was looking at a nickle platted one today beautiful gun I'm really thinkin about getting it tomorrow but I think it was the p92 or p62 or somthing like that I'm just starting to get in to the auto's I was thinking on the line of a 9mm but I like the 45's to but just startin I thought I should get the 9 to get the hang of shootin a auto what do you think a 45 or 9mm for my first auto


 Mr.BigTarus44 if you shoot anything like a .44spl. or .44mag a .45acp is a piece of cake. Same for the .357mag. What people like about the .45acp in most pistols is it's got more of a push than a snap when it goes off. I am not trying to talk you out of the 9mm as they will both be fun to shoot and will get the job done if need be. Heck get them both as a man can never have to many guns.:smt1099


----------



## stormbringerr

ive never seen one,but i don't keep up much w/Taurus. looks somewhat similar to xds style, sort of.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Gun World (July issue) has a full write up on the *TAURUS PT 24/7 OSS .45 *Good read. And it's all *Black* ( not seen on there web page)


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Baldy said:


> Has anybody got one of these yet? Guns & Ammo test on it says it's going to give everybody else a run for the money. It's a good looking pistol in the pictures. I was just wondering if anybody has shot it yet and what they thought about it. It comes in a 9mm,.40cal & .45ACP. Here's a link to it if it works.:watching:
> http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=504&category=Pistol
> 
> Best,Baldy.:smt1099


I'm inquiring about getting a Black 24/7 OSS 12 rds from http://www.reedsammo.com/, it's not listed on there site but per an email they can order it. 425.00 +20.00 S&H. Damn good price.


----------



## Anxiety.

*avatar*

sorry just had to say nice G.O.W. avatar you got there mayhem


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

:smt023


Anxiety. said:


> sorry just had to say nice G.O.W. avatar you got there mayhem


----------



## skyhooks

I talked to Taurus customer service and they said the OS wasn't coming out utill the end of the year. If you have seen them, pelase let us know.


----------



## sfmittels

I was very excited about the OSS when I first read about it in American Rifleman. Other positive reviews followed. Now you can find full-page advertisements for it, which ain't cheap (Attention Taurus stockholders). Yet you can't buy one, and now another poster was told they won't be available until year-end. 

Maybe it's me, but I smell a production-line problem. And combined with Taurus's reputation for lousy customer service, I smell a rat in the making. I've put the OSS .45 on a 'way back burner.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

sfmittels said:


> I was very excited about the OSS when I first read about it in American Rifleman. Other positive reviews followed. Now you can find full-page advertisements for it, which ain't cheap (Attention Taurus stockholders). Yet you can't buy one, and now another poster was told they won't be available until year-end.
> 
> Maybe it's me, but I smell a production-line problem. And combined with Taurus's reputation for lousy customer service, I smell a rat in the making. I've put the OSS .45 on a 'way back burner.


What you said OR..... they might want to make sure they got it right.. the first time. Two month ago I was told maybe last quarter 07 or first quarter 08'


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Baldy, did you get or ordered your OSS yet? :smt023


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I have one, got it this past weekend. I will try to post pics. Have to have my kid help me!

Anyway it feels real nice and balance is near perfect.

I will let you know more later.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

4X4SNEAK said:


> I have one, got it this past weekend. I will try to post pics. Have to have my kid help me!
> 
> Anyway it feels real nice and balance is near perfect.
> 
> I will let you know more later.


Thanks for the info, I held one at a gun show here in NC, last week tan,decocker .. I felt nice.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

Sorry it took me so long to get back. I took the OSS out to the range on Wednesday to shoot. Actually, It was trap league so I had to hurry a bit.

I started with a magazine full of some old 230 hydroshocks. Shot until it didn't feed the second to the last round. Racked the slide to chamber and finished the magazine. Then I switched to american eagle 230 FMJ and shot a couple of magazines with out a hitch. Went back to the first magazine and shot another 12 without any problems. 

The gun shot pretty well, I had no problem shooting center-mass at 25 yards. Recoil is very light with little muzzle flip. More like shooting a 9MM/40 than a 45. 

I shot mostly out of the "single action" mode. I did try the "double action" mode by decocking the striker with the safety lever. The gun worked as designed.

So far I am pretty impressed with my first Taurus autopistol. The people I have showed it to are impressed as well.

I will try to get a picture. And, by the way, the US M-12 holster fits the 5.25" OSS. Does anyone know of a holster maker producing for the OSS?


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Thank for the report. :smt023

I'm going to a gun show here tommorrow, in NC. I'm going to check them out. Sunday is the day to go for deals.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

Shot another magazine out it. No problems what so ever. I shot it off a sand bag and got pretty respectable groups-for me anyway.

I have cleaned it twice now and I wish it was a little easier to take down. It has a lot of little crevices and I am not quite sure if I like that.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I little update on the OSS. I took along on a IDPA practice class two weeks ago and shot it. Put 200 rds of American Eagle 230 FMJS without any problems.


----------



## buckeye49

*Taurus 24//7 OSS 45 acp*



4X4SNEAK said:


> I little update on the OSS. I took along on a IDPA practice class two weeks ago and shot it. Put 200 rds of American Eagle 230 FMJS without any problems.


So, is yours the longslide version? (e.g. 5.25") or is it service pistol size (4")?


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

Mine is the 5.25 inch variant


----------



## fhartell

Baldy said:


> Has anybody got one of these yet? Guns & Ammo test on it says it's going to give everybody else a run for the money. It's a good looking pistol in the pictures. I was just wondering if anybody has shot it yet and what they thought about it. It comes in a 9mm,.40cal & .45ACP. Here's a link to it if it works.:watching:
> http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=504&category=Pistol
> 
> Best,Baldy.:smt1099


Just purchased this in the 40S&W. I'll be picking it up on Monday so I'll post that nite.


----------

